# هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

الى كل من وجِّهت له الاساءة من قبلي فانا اعتذر منه 
الى كل من شعر انني سببتَ دينه ورسوله ... انا اعتذر 
الى كل من استاء منّي .... اطلب المسامحة منه

الى كل الاخوة المسلمين سيكون الحوار بيننا خالي من التجريح والشتم 
واطلب المغفرة من الله ومنكم 

قد يكون دين صحيح واخر خاظئ ..... قد يكون الاثنان خاطئان ...... قد يكون الاثنان صحيحان 
فلنعمل معا على معرفة الصح من الخطأ 
لنعمل لاقناع بعضنا حتى نصل الى الله 
دعونا ننسا الحقد ...... دعونا نزرع السلام في قلوبنا فينبت فينا 

لا يمكن لاعمى ان يسير اعمى ..... فيجب ان يكون احدهما يرى 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## sofriendly (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

thelife.pro
حقا ما قلته جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
هذا ما حاولت قوله في مشاركتي دعوة للعقلانية 
لكن و كاننا انت وانا ننادي بواد و اعضاء المنتدى كلهم بواد اخر
تعال نتفق انا وانت الي نشوفه يسب ويشتم نقاطعة و ما نشارك في مواضيعه خليه لوحده يسب و يشتم  على مزاجه 
خلينا نبدأ انا و انت, افتح موضوع في المنتدى العام بعنوان "هنا اسماء الي بيشتمو ارجو المقاطعة" و نحط اسمائهم ومشاركتهم  حتى نصل ليوم يكون في المنتدى خالي من اي سب او تجريح للاخر اذا كنت معاي و موافق فانا انتظر ان تفتح الموضوع 
و يد بيد  نشتغل سوى ونكون نواه لاصلاح كبير
انتظرك على احر من الجمر
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

انا احيك على كلامك الجميل 

لانى انا بحب لغه الحوار والهادى والاحترام المتبادل

ولاداعى للشتيمه ولا السب 

 وانا رأى 

فتح موضوع في المنتدى العام بعنوان "هنا اسماء الي بيشتمو ارجو المقاطعة" و نحط اسمائهم ومشاركتهم حتى نصل ليوم يكون في المنتدى خالي من اي سب او تجريح للاخر اذا كنت معاي و موافق فانا انتظر ان تفتح الموضوع 

انا شخصيا موافقه على رأيك يا sofriendly

​


----------



## pop 2000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

الله الله على الكلام الجميل

عندك حق أخى طونى فى كل ما تقول ، لماذا لا نجعل هذا المنتدى حواراً للنقاش الجاد دون الإساءة لأحد 

منذ دخولى لهذا المنتدى وأنا عرفت الكثير عن المسيحية السمحة فلنكن معا ضد التعصب لأى من الأديان ولنجعل من هذا المنتدى منبراً للحوار والنقاش الجاد وللتعرف على بعضنا البعض فنحن على هذه الأرض أخوة .

تحياتى​


----------



## Ramzi (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

أِشد على أيديكم قلبا ً و قالبا ً

فنحن على هذه الأرض أخوة و زوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



sofriendly قال:


> thelife.pro
> حقا ما قلته جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> هذا ما حاولت قوله في مشاركتي دعوة للعقلانية
> لكن و كاننا انت وانا ننادي بواد و اعضاء المنتدى كلهم بواد اخر
> ...



اشكرك على مرورك 
الجميل 
فعلا يجب علينا ان نضع العقل بيننا
نضع الاخلاق في حديثنا 
اشكرك على كل حال


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا احيك على كلامك الجميل
> 
> لانى انا بحب لغه الحوار والهادى والاحترام المتبادل
> 
> ...




كلام جميل ورائع 
اخي  sofriendly فعلا يجب علينا ان نفتح مثل هذا الموضوع 
سوف يوضع فيه اسماء الاعضاء 
باستثناء اذا كانوا مسلمين او مسيحين 
شكرا لك كاندي انت ايضا


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



pop 2000 قال:


> الله الله على الكلام الجميل
> 
> عندك حق أخى طونى فى كل ما تقول ، لماذا لا نجعل هذا المنتدى حواراً للنقاش الجاد دون الإساءة لأحد
> 
> ...




ما اجمل النقاش المؤدب
اشكرك على مرورك 
ولكي نصل لما نريد يجب ان نطبقه على انفسنا اولا 
فلنبدأ من نفسنا ونحاول عدم الاساءة الى احد 
اشكرك على مشاركتك


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



Ramzi Sawaged قال:


> أِشد على أيديكم قلبا ً و قالبا ً
> 
> فنحن على هذه الأرض أخوة و زوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار



شكرا لك 
على الكلام الجميل


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

هذه اول خطوة للتفاهم اقسم ان لنا قلوب مثل قلوبكم تنجرح عندما يسب ديننا وربنا ورسولنا كأنكم تسبوننا ولله ما كتبت كلمة شتم في هاذا المنتدى لاجل الصبر ان الله مع الصابرين 

اخي اهنئك على قرارك الجميل هاذا وانا اقول لكم ان رسول الله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الانبياء والله ارسل دياناته على درجات المسيحية واليهودية واخر شيء وهي الاسلام ونحن نوؤامن بجميع الانبياء عيسى ويوسف وموسى وجميع من اتى وقال لا اله الا الله 

وشكرا اخي على القرار الرائع والذي يفعم بالتوبة والحنان الله يسعدك ويخليك حبيبي 


تحياتي


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*

أتمنى أن يكون كل أنسان منا متحضر فى كلامة وفيما ينطق لسانة .
لقد جرحت بكلمات قاسية جداً هزت كل أعماقى عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وأنا ما زلت عضوة جديدة ولم أقم أبداً بأى كلمة خاطئة فى حق أحد .

فلتكن دعوة للتسامح بيننا وكل أنسان بأعمالة الصالحة والدين لله سواء كنا مسلمين أو مسيحيين .

تحياتى .....


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



فلسطيني مسلم قال:


> هذه اول خطوة للتفاهم اقسم ان لنا قلوب مثل قلوبكم تنجرح عندما يسب ديننا وربنا ورسولنا كأنكم تسبوننا ولله ما كتبت كلمة شتم في هاذا المنتدى لاجل الصبر ان الله مع الصابرين
> 
> اخي اهنئك على قرارك الجميل هاذا وانا اقول لكم ان رسول الله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الانبياء والله ارسل دياناته على درجات المسيحية واليهودية واخر شيء وهي الاسلام ونحن نوؤامن بجميع الانبياء عيسى ويوسف وموسى وجميع من اتى وقال لا اله الا الله
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
وكلامك الاجمل 

انشاء الله نستطيع ان نكون جميعنا هكذا 
فالمنتديات مفتوحة للحوار 
وليس للقتال وخلق العداوات 

شكرا لك


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين*



مسلمة للأبد قال:


> أتمنى أن يكون كل أنسان منا متحضر فى كلامة وفيما ينطق لسانة .
> لقد جرحت بكلمات قاسية جداً هزت كل أعماقى عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وأنا ما زلت عضوة جديدة ولم أقم أبداً بأى كلمة خاطئة فى حق أحد .
> 
> فلتكن دعوة للتسامح بيننا وكل أنسان بأعمالة الصالحة والدين لله سواء كنا مسلمين أو مسيحيين .
> ...



شكرا لك اختي المسلمة 
فعلا يجب ان تكون دعوة للتسامح ولاصلاح الاخطاء 
سواء كانت بالمبادئ او بوجهة النظر 

ولكن هذا كله ليكن بالحوار


----------

